
Pearls - Perfect Accessory for Summer Wedding - royya
http://www.pearlhours.com/index.php?pearls-perfect-accessory-for-summer-wedding.html
======
samratjp
Is there a spambot getting through here? I'm seeing at least two other junk
posts- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1629278>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1629264>

~~~
mooism2
There are always spambots. Flag them and move on.

